# Buying a Cheap Mobile Phone in HK



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I will be spending a few days in HK, then a couple of weeks in Thailand. My original plan was to buy a cheap mobile phone in Thailand to use while I am there. I am not traveling for business, but I am now thinking it would be nice to have a phone to make a few calls (local) in HK, since the hotel phones are shockingly expensive.

Can I buy a cheap mobile in HK, get a sim card with enough minutes (maybe 60 minutes) to be able to make some local calls in HK, then when I fly to Thailand simply replace the sim card with a local Thailand sim card? I don't want to spend a lot of money on a phone because I will probably just give it a away when I leave Asia.

Approximately how much would a very basic mobile cost, and where could I buy one?

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Yes you can! JW


----------

